# Looking for a breeder in Colorado, Utah, Wyoming or New Mexico



## cascade202 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm looking for a GSD breeder in Colorado, Utah, Wyoming or New Mexico. 
Health and history is the primary issue.
I want to get a flat-back, short-haired sable female pup. Color optional but silver or grey is a plus.
She will be a companion and will not be shown or bred.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not far from Colorado... and expecting a litter in a couple of weeks. Will not have any sables, but feel free to contact me for further information.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I have no experience with these breeders but have you looked at 
German Shepherd Dogs of Terra Norte'

I have met and interviewed a couple of other breeders in the state one I liked is 
denwolf colorado german shepherd puppies I myself ended up going outside of the state to get what I wanted in a dog.


----------

